# Alternative tool for the EN-47630 and extension - LUZ crankshaft holder



## Yachtinspector (Apr 16, 2021)

Searching for a tool alternative. Does anyone know of an aftermarket alternative to the Crankshaft holder (EN-47630) and extension that will work on the LUZ? Thanks!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm not totally sure this is what you mean - but you can get a $30 timing belt kit that includes a crank holding tool. It includes a small peg to screw into a bolt hole on the block and a fitting with a pin that slips over the end of the crank (with no pully).



Amazon.com



I own this and it does lock the crank still so you can move stuff around while keeping the engine timed.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

This is an example of a tool like the one I bought a few years back. I ended up doing the service without it, though. I think if you're looking for this to do the timing service, most who have done the job have ended up using the cam tool only, or neither one, in the course of doing the job. 









6Pc Diesel Timing Belt Locking Tool Kit For GM/Opel/Vauxhal/Alfa Romeo/Saab | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 6Pc Diesel Timing Belt Locking Tool Kit For GM/Opel/Vauxhal/Alfa Romeo/Saab at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Timing tool kit. Like this ?


----------



## Yachtinspector (Apr 16, 2021)

Ill be removing the crank pully for oil pump replacement. A stout fixture is needed to prevent the crankshaft from moving while removing / reinstalling and torquing the crankshaft bolt (251 ft lbs). I havent been able to located anything beyond the specified tool to adequately perform that task. I can get the tool but its $275 to my door.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Replacing the oil _pump_?


----------



## Yachtinspector (Apr 16, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Replacing the oil _pump_?


Yep


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, I'm not sure I've heard of the pump itself failing on these engines - just the pickup seal.


----------



## Yachtinspector (Apr 16, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Wow, I'm not sure I've heard of the pump itself failing on these engines - just the pickup seal.


The pump itself has not failed, but the crank seal is leaking like a sieve, which is not serviced. Since I have 151K miles on this thing and I doubt that the pickup seal has been replaced, easy enough to swap it out while I have it apart.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Mr_Pat said:


> Timing tool kit. Like this ?


 Looks like that's the gasser tool, not the Diesel.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

my bad I didnt realize I was reading a diesel thread ..


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Yachtinspector said:


> Ill be removing the crank pully for oil pump replacement. A stout fixture is needed to prevent the crankshaft from moving while removing / reinstalling and torquing the crankshaft bolt (251 ft lbs). I havent been able to located anything beyond the specified tool to adequately perform that task. I can get the tool but its $275 to my door.


Spend the money to do it right. 251 LB-FT is no joke. Or your going to be spending a lot more to fix what went wrong.


----------



## Yachtinspector (Apr 16, 2021)

JLL said:


> Spend the money to do it right. 251 LB-FT is no joke. Or your going to be spending a lot more to fix what went wrong.


Already ordered the tool. Been wrenching since the 1970's on everything from vehicles, aircraft (an A&P) to boats and understand the value of the correct, special tool. Just wondering if anyone knew of an alternative. Thanks for your response!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yachtinspector said:


> Already ordered the tool. Been wrenching since the 1970's on everything from vehicles, aircraft (an A&P) to boats and understand the value of the correct, special tool. Just wondering if anyone knew of an alternative. Thanks for your response!


It's one of those things that sucks, but it's good to hear you fully know the value of the right tool, but I also entirely agree with trying to find a good, solid and reliable alternative. 

When I did the supercharger swap on my Cobalt, I intended to use the cast-in 15mm "nut" on the tensioner, but uh, yeah...that really only does a great job of slamming your knuckles, with full force, into the valvecover when the wrench inevitably slips off due to it just being cast (and round). Pulleyboys makes a $90 tensioner tool that instead pushes it down (using the engine lift bracket's hole to back up to) and avoids all that issue all together - and it pushes the tensioner _far_ further down. Pricey, but it's come in absolutely handy, so that was money well spent.


----------

